# Baby Sulcata had a rough day



## GregUnd (Apr 29, 2011)

So, my baby's 4th day home... I return to the house from work, first thing I do is check on my tort, I find it upside down under the hottest part of his enclosure. Thankfully, it was perfectly fine and had a shell temp of 101.7, obviously, he had been like this for a while. Anyways, I flipped him back over and prepared his daily soaking, almost instantly after putting him in his soaking tub, he lays himself out.... this is what it looked like. I had to laugh about it. Then about 10 minutes later I caught him asleep in it, water was below his nose so I just let him sleep for about 10 more minutes.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 29, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

So glad he's okay!! I had a few scares when my Russian was a hatchling- coming home and finding him stuck on his side, oddly enough 

That's a Sulcata? Looks unique! (Or maybe it's because there's a huge glare on my computer )


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 29, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

The little one relaxed itself to sleep, that water had to feel good after being upside down under that light...glad the little one is okay..


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 29, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

He looks really relaxed in that water now and enjoying his nice soak.


----------



## Rjhoop (Apr 29, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

Beautiful sully


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 29, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

All OK!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 29, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

Pretty baby. Darker than normal, I really like that


----------



## DeanS (Apr 29, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

One of my youngsters (Climber) spent so much time on his back that his shell was lopsided for the first 6-8 months, That's all a thing of the past now


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 29, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

My sully does that a lot too. I get so worried if I come home seeing him on his back.


----------



## GregUnd (Apr 30, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

It scared the crap out of me when I came home and saw him upside down directly under the lamp. But he was perfectly fine so all is good. Here's another picture of him after falling asleep in his "food dish" this morning.... I'm starting to think my tort has narcolepsy. You can't tell but he's resting his head on the lip of the dish.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 30, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

The thing is when they're that young, they don't have any weight to them...so asphyxiation isn't a huge concern. If they're well-hydrated then they can be on their backs awhile without any undue concern. It's when they start to put on significant weight that you need to worry!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 30, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

He Looks Relaxed
and How Did He Tip Over?


----------



## GregUnd (May 2, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*

I'm not sure how he keeps tipping himself over, he's done it several times now. I have yet to catch him in the process. I've already removed the larger chunks of cypress, maybe he's been accidentally flipping himself over.


----------



## DeanS (May 2, 2011)

*RE: Baby Sulcata hard a rough day*



GregUnd said:


> I'm not sure how he keeps tipping himself over, he's done it several times now. I have yet to catch him in the process. I've already removed the larger chunks of cypress, maybe he's been accidentally flipping himself over.



Can you show us the corners of his habitat? It's likely that he's getting a foothold in a corner and trying to climb out. If you can cap the corners then that might deter any further escape attempts...and keep him rightside up


----------

